

We Analysed The Homepages Of 20 Awesome Startups And Here Is What We Learnt - marcvb
http://outside.hotjar.com/2014/08/07/we-analyzed-the-homepages-of-30-successful-startups-and-here-is-what-we-learnt/

======
JohnTHaller
Love to be able to read this. But a huge full screen non dismissable "share
this content" box is blocking the entire thing. The lunacy of asking someone
to share an article before they've even read it combines well with the fact
that it probably wasn't tested on mobile.

~~~
ColinWright
It's not non-dismissable - there's a faint (X) at the top right of the box.

Why do people do this? Do they not measure their bounce rate?

~~~
JohnTHaller
I saw it. I clicked it on Firefox on Android and it did absolutely nothing. I
even gave the page full time to load first. Multiple clicks. No response.

------
onion2k
There's a smell of survivorship bias to this. The author picked 20 _already
successful_ startups and looked for commonality between them. Arguably the 20
that they chose could do _anything_ to their homepages and still soldier on
successfully - the fact they all follow the same trends doesn't give any
insight in to what works and what doesn't. Take the 'they all have a slogan'
lesson as an example: having a slogan might have killed 50,000 startups and
these 20 are the set that were lucky enough to have done everything right to
survive in spite of that huge error.

If you're going to examine homepages to learn what works, you have to look at
the failed startups as well as the successful ones. You can't learn anything
just looking at one side.

~~~
marcvb
I agree - but my article isn't about what works or doesn't. It's about getting
ideas to test. In fact, as I mentioned in the article, what works for one site
definitely might not work for yours - so testing is always the answer. Having
said that, I think that it's good to look at what the successful startups are
doing to get ideas for testing.

------
aw3c2
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://outside.hotjar.com/2014/08/07/we-
analyzed-the-homepages-of-30-successful-startups-and-here-is-what-we-learnt/)

Nothing worth visiting, just marketing for their service.

------
uberdog
I guess 10 got lost between creating the URL slug and writing the rest of the
article.

------
remon
"404: File Not Found" Is that the joke or is it down?

~~~
marcvb
Unfortunately, our host had serious issues the moment the article trended on
HackerNews... very bad timing! We've actually moved server quickly so it
should soon be back to normal.

